# Driving in Brisbane with Qatar/UAE license



## sunnyy (May 14, 2015)

Driving in Brisbane with Qatar/UAE license
---------------------------------------------------

Hi 

We are young parents & relocating to Brisbane, Australia in mid June from Qatar. We paid an initial visit to Melbourne, Australia in August 2014.

I have UAE and Qatar Driving License. 
1- Would it be possible for me to drive in Brisbane with UAE/Qatar license initially?
2- What is the process and requirements for applying a driving license in Brisbane?


Regards


----------

